# deacons bench



## rick31797 (Mar 7, 2012)

I injoy woodworking alot, been doing it for over 20 yrs, i made this bench in my garage work shop..I designed this and Its made out of solid cherry..Thanks for looking.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's some nice craftsmanship...well done. I like that look.











 







.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

WELCOME Rick.
VERY nice craftsmanship indeed. :thumbsup:
A deacon's bench is on my wannado list.:yes:


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice work, love the design.

Were the side slats bent laminations?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice work. I really like the design and you done a fantastic job on this bench. Great work.


----------



## boxerman (Oct 11, 2011)

A real beauty.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## rick31797 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks so much everybody, it was alot of fun too design and make it a reality.We have it in our entrance, very useful piece of furniture.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

It's beautiful.

Where did you get the materials from?


----------



## Thadius856 (Nov 21, 2011)

*whistle*


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice design and craftsmanship. Welcome to the forum.


----------

